# Konffiguration OPENElec mit TVHeadend (Digital Device Cine C2 V7)



## chris-gz (6. August 2014)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mir einen HTPC zusammengebaut und benötige etwas Hilfe bei der Konfiguration. 

Versionen:

OpenElec 4.0.7 (Generic.x86_64)
TVHeadend 4.1.2 (Dienste Addon)
TVHeadend HTSP Client 1.9.27 (PVR-Client Addon)

TV Karte: Digital Devices Cine C/T/T2 (V7) 6 war bestellt aber scheinbar kam die 7ner.

Ausgabe LSPCI: 01:00.0 Multimedia controller: Digital Devices GmbH Device 0006

TVHeadend läuft, also ich komme auf das Webinterface. Dort wird die TV-Karte leider nicht erkannt. Da ich momentan in Linux nicht gerade eine der hellsten Leuchten bin, mich aber zumindest auf der Console etwas bewegen kann, benötige ich eure Hilfe. Wäre nett wenn jetzt 1mio Lösungen kommen... hehe wäre. Ich danke euch schon mal.

Wenn es sein muss gehe ich auch gerne wieder auf xbmcbuntu zurück. Zumindest wenn es da einfacher wäre.


----------



## Jimini (6. August 2014)

Wow - nicht nur, dass der Hersteller einen Linux-Treiber anbietet, er beschreibt auch noch die zur Installation notwendigen Schritte 
(Wichtig: bei Schritt 5 fehlt das "e" bei "modprobe"!)

Nach der manuellen Installation kannst du Tvheadend neustarten, dann solltest du den Adapter auch im Webinterface finden. Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob der Treiber dann auch nach einem Reboot automatisch geladen wird. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, kannst du in /etc/rc.local noch "modprobe ddbridge" bzw. "modprobe ngene" einfügen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## chris-gz (6. August 2014)

Es gibt schon mal kein SRC Verzeichniss unter usr. Bzw check ich den downloadbefahl nicht . Funzt so ned. Was soll das hg sein?


----------



## Jimini (6. August 2014)

Falls das Verzeichnis /usr/src tatsächlich nicht existiert, kannst du es mittels _mkdir /usr/src_ anlegen. Um den Befehl "hg" nutzen zu können, muss mercurial installiert sein. Dies kannst du mit _apt-get install mercurial_ nachholen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## chris-gz (6. August 2014)

Schöner mist... Mit OpenElec geht kein APT-GET ^^. Ich hau mal schnell ubuntu wieder druff hehe.


----------



## Jimini (6. August 2014)

chris-gz schrieb:


> Schöner mist... Mit OpenElec geht kein APT-GET ^^. Ich hau mal schnell ubuntu wieder druff hehe.


 Oh, ich ging fälschlicherweise davon aus, dass das auf Debian basiert, sorry. Dann musst du ansonsten schauen, wie man dort Pakete installieren kann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## chris-gz (6. August 2014)

Ich habe jetzt wieder XBMC Buntu rauf und dachte es wäre einfacher aber ich finde keine PVR Addons und auch keine Seite zum einfachen nachinstallieren der blöden Quelle für die PVR Sachen.


----------



## Jimini (6. August 2014)

Bei XBMCbuntu heißt das Plugin "xbmc-pvr-tvheadend-hts", allerdings ist tvheadend nicht mehr in den offiziellen Quellen enthalten. Du musst also erstmal die Entwickler-Repos einbinden. Zunächst importierst du den GPG-Key:

```
curl http://apt.tvheadend.org/repo.gpg.key | sudo apt-key add -
```
Danach fügst du die Quelle hinzu:

```
sudo apt-add-repository http://apt.tvheadend.org/stable
```
Mit einem "sudo apt-get update" rufst du schließlich alle Quellen neu ab. Anschließend solltest du mittels "sudo apt-get install tvheadend" das Paket installieren können.

Nach wie vor musst du aber den Treiber von Hand einpflegen. Daher installierst du erstmal das Paket "mercurial" nach und hangelst dich dann durch die Anleitung des Herstellers.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: siehe auch:
Tvheadend
Tvheadend PVR - XBMC


----------



## BenRo (6. August 2014)

Ich bin mal kleinlich: Das Mercurial benötigt wird, steht sogar in der Anleitung des Herstellers:


> Folgende komponenten müssen über das Paketsystem installiert werden. Bei Ubuntu:
> sudo apt-get install mercurial build-essential libproc-processtable-perl


----------



## chris-gz (6. August 2014)

Alles super eigentlich... nur das TVHeadend in XBMC nicht angezeigt wird... Auf das Webinterface komme ich aber. Ich sehe aber weder Client noch Dienst. Karte wird erkannt. Wenn Live TV gestartet wird stürzt das System ab das war vorher auch immer so wenn kein PVR Client lief.

EDIT: Es geht endlich. Leider ist die Qually von SD Sendern unter aller sau... HD Top aber SD mist.


----------



## norse (11. August 2014)

In wiefern Mist? 
Ist es so das es ja.. eine Art schwarzes Gitter über das gesamte Bild ist? So ists bei mir derzeit. Wie ine Schwarzes Gitter über das gesammte Bild, dass man jeden Pixel nachzählen könnte.


----------



## chris-gz (15. August 2014)

Nein bei mir zog es bei bewegten Bildern schlieren und Streifen durch das Bild. Sehr nervig. Momentan teste ich Media Portal aber damit bin ich auch nicht so zufrieden. Die Version 1.8 ist nicht wirklich dokumentiert und Windows im Hintergrund ist einfach Mist. Dafür passt hier das Bild. Ich werde es wohl noch einmal mir Ubuntu versuchen, jedoch in der Vollversion nicht als xbmcbuntu.  Mal schauen.


----------



## Jimini (15. August 2014)

chris-gz schrieb:


> Nein bei mir zog es bei bewegten Bildern schlieren und Streifen durch das Bild. Sehr nervig. Momentan teste ich Media Portal aber damit bin ich auch nicht so zufrieden. Die Version 1.8 ist nicht wirklich dokumentiert und Windows im Hintergrund ist einfach Mist. Dafür passt hier das Bild. Ich werde es wohl noch einmal mir Ubuntu versuchen, jedoch in der Vollversion nicht als xbmcbuntu.  Mal schauen.


 Kannst du Empfangs- bzw. Signalprobleme ausschließen?

MfG Jimini


----------



## chris-gz (15. August 2014)

Hi Jimini,  

Ja Empfangsprobleme kann ich ausschließen, da ich ja unter MP keine Probleme habe. Es betrifft auch nur die SD Sender, wie schon erwähnt. Ich Denke einfach, dass die Standardtreiber für den j1800 nicht der Hit sind und somit die Grafikeinheit nicht richtig arbeitet. Ich hoffe bei anderen Linux Distributionen ist das dann besser. Wie gesagt Media Portal ist okay,  aber die 1.8 ist nicht dokumentiert, epg ist ein Kraus, Windows im Hintergrund ist Mist, und Plugins sind unübersichtlich sowie nicht ersichtlich ob sie für die eigene Version überhaupt passen. Da ist XBMC Welten voraus.


----------

